# オミソになっちゃうぞ



## zebedeee

I hope I'm not asking anything rude given the context this is taken from 

This is a panel from a manga. It's set in a high school classroom and a bunch of guys are talking. One of them has brought some uncensored porn to school and everyone's watched except this one guy and they're pressuring him to borrow it. 

So they're saying 見とけ見とけ and then this one guy says オミソになっちゃうぞ?

And then he caves in and says he'll borrow it.

I just have no idea what オミソになっちゃうぞ could mean. Anyone?


----------



## uchi.m

Isn't it some kind of threat? Hand me the _manga_ or else I am turning you into _misso_, which is basically a paste?


----------



## zebedeee

Well he's not asking for the porn since the guy who says this has already seen it. Threatening him to watch it...maybe. But why would he put an o- in front of miso when he's talking so casually?


----------



## Morrow

Hi, zebedeee

I've never heard of "オミソ."  And I did some research.

Probably, "オミソ" came from an English word "omit."   Informally, young people seem to use "オミソになる" to mean "to be excluded from the group."

So "オミソになっちゃうぞ" will mean "(You either follow suit or) you will get kicked out of our group."   It's a _peer-pressure_ thing.

Morrow


----------



## uchi.m

Is that so? (Jap.) _omiso_ = (Eng.) _omit_?

Japanese English today is more difficult than ever.


----------



## zebedeee

Thanks very much Morrow. I didn't think it could be a soup reference 

But I never would have got omit from omiso. It's interesting how it changed when it was taken into Japanese, probably omiso ni naru rolls off the tongue a lot easier than omito ni naru would.


----------



## kitaro

'Omiso' is came from 'miso-kkasu　「みそっかす」'.
'miso-kkasu　「みそっかす」' means 'han-ninmae ｢半人前」'＝immature/ juvenile.

I don't think 'omit' is anything to do with omiso...

Also, adding 'O' in front of the noun suggests a hint of irony behind it.


So, if he cannot read a porn magazine, he is not a man. Therefore, he is a 'omiso'.

I don't think the young generation in Japan don't use this phrase any more...it's like my granma used to say.


----------



## Akasaka

zebedeee said:


> So they're saying 見とけ見とけ and then this one guy says オミソになっちゃうぞ?


 
Hi zebedeee. 
I've never heard this expression, "オミソになっちゃうぞ". So I did some research. 
Here's my guess.
When children play tag, they make a special rule for younger kids who can't run fast. They should not be caught by *IT*. They are excluded. They call this "omiso" or "gomame", etc. "omiso" and "gomane" both come from beans, which are used to throw at ONI=it in the bean-scattering ceremony. Beans are believed to ward off evil spirits.
This is my first time to post in this forum. Isn't it difficult to explain things Japanese in English.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Flaminius

Akasaka said:


> They should not be caught by *IT*.


_Oni_, or the chasing player for tag game, can catch an _omiso_  / _misokkasu_ but that doesn't end a game.  Not surprisingly the _omiso_ / _misokkasu_ rule has a lot of variations.

A Wikipedia article (s.v. オミット) claims that _omiso_ is a loan derivative of English _omit_. Looking at similar words, however, one realises that names of food items across Japan mean a child who is given the odds when playing a game.  To list a few from this Web page: たまご (_tamago_, egg; from Okayama Prefecture), たらこ (_tarako_, haddock ikra; from Aichi Prefecture), ごまめ (_gomame_, dried small sardines; from Osaka Prefecture), まめ (_mame_, beans; from Tokyo Prefecture).  Another interesting consideration for their findings is that in all areas where おみそ is used, it is used side by side with みそっかす, excepting Gumma Prefecture.  The former is best understood as an abbreviation for the latter.

For a small reference, みそ has had a pejorative connotation since the Edo Period.  According to  『古語辞典』(旺文社), 味噌役人 (literally, _miso_-magistrate) was a deprecatory word for a steward of a _hatamoto_ house (A _hatamoto_ is a prestigious vassal to the house of Shogun).


----------



## kitaro

Thanks for the following up my post, akasa & flaminius.
But, aren't you guys missing the point...?

Zebedeee's question is;

>I just have no idea what オミソになっちゃうぞ could mean. Anyone?

Are those kids in manga playing tag? 
In this context, the question is 'Why he is called オミソになっちゃうぞ?', I guess.

And also, I thought omiso came from みそっかすbut there is an another explanation that おみそ is from  'omit'. ummm, interesting. 

Check this site, it clarifys みそっかす came from お味噌:
http://we.freeml.com/chousa/umeboshi.html
I got 半人前 from this blog, which explains well about being おみそ
http://nukunuku.blogzine.jp/nukunuku/2006/05/index.html

Akasa, If you think translating Japanese into English is difficult, don't do word by word translation. As Japanese grammer is different from English one, you need to interpret and reconstruct a whole sentence...


----------



## Flaminius

kitaro said:


> But, aren't you guys missing the point...?


Oops, sorry if I was missing it.    The point is that オミソ is someone who is given kid-glove treatment for inferior conditions in children's play (not just when playing tag).

In *zebedeee*'s context, not being able to take a look at the porn magazine disqualifies him as a full-fledged peer in the group.  If this does not mean a ban from the group, I still find it very likely that he is going to be treated as an inferior semi-member of the group and will have to endure "cordial treatment" with mocked sympathy.

Either being the case, the meaning of オミソ is somewhat extended from the play term as I discussed above.


----------

